# Electronic cigarettes



## JaneyO

Anyone know what electronic ciggies are available in Spain? I went to the farmacia he told me about 2 CS 200 but research revealed these are nicotine free and I don't think that's going to hack it for me. There are loads on the net but the delivery charges for the cartridges are hefty for something you need regularly. Are electronic ciggies with nicotine cartridges available here? Yeah, yeah, I know I should give up completely but thought this would be an improvement on all that tar and stuff until I can manage it.


----------



## xabiaxica

JaneyO said:


> Anyone know what electronic ciggies are available in Spain? I went to the farmacia he told me about 2 CS 200 but research revealed these are nicotine free and I don't think that's going to hack it for me. There are loads on the net but the delivery charges for the cartridges are hefty for something you need regularly. Are electronic ciggies with nicotine cartridges available here? Yeah, yeah, I know I should give up completely but thought this would be an improvement on all that tar and stuff until I can manage it.


am I right in thinking you're not far from me??

I've just sent a message to one of my students who knows pretty much all there is to know about this.....


----------



## JaneyO

xabiachica said:


> am I right in thinking you're not far from me??
> 
> I've just sent a message to one of my students who knows pretty much all there is to know about this.....


Don't think so I'm in Menorca, we've just got that new technology called the wheel over here! Thanks for asking your student!


----------



## xabiaxica

JaneyO said:


> Don't think so I'm in Menorca, we've just got that new technology called the wheel over here! Thanks for asking your student!


I have you confused with someone else then.... - what's a small stretch of water between friends though - we can often see Ibiza & Mallorca, if not Menorca from here 

maybe he'll pop into the forum & tell you what you need to know though - he for sure has e-cig type things with nicotine!


----------



## Lolito

The chinese shops sell them, the ciggie was 6 euros and the cartridges 2 euros... they didn't work for me. 

I stopped 3 months ago with Champix.... so far so good, but at 140 euros per month, it is quite expensive but worth it in the end...


----------



## Pazcat

When I get more time I give a better response with more detail but if you are serious about giving up stay away from pharmacy ones or any brought over the counter at a shopping center.
While they are a novel idea they are no substitute for a proper ecig battery and juice system. I can totally understand that the cheap ones that look like a smoke don't work for some people. The difference between them and a good system is night and day.

Like I said it's lunch and I have to get the kids settled but I can give some better recommendations this afternoon/evening.

Also will I be able to give out some links?
I don't want it to seem like advertising but they are a product.


----------



## JaneyO

Pazcat said:


> When I get more time I give a better response with more detail but if you are serious about giving up stay away from pharmacy ones or any brought over the counter at a shopping center.
> While they are a novel idea they are no substitute for a proper ecig battery and juice system. I can totally understand that the cheap ones that look like a smoke don't work for some people. The difference between them and a good system is night and day.
> 
> Like I said it's lunch and I have to get the kids settled but I can give some better recommendations this afternoon/evening.
> 
> Also will I be able to give out some links?
> I don't want it to seem like advertising but they are a product.


Yes indeed I have heard the good ones are great and some are a waste of money. It's the battery.juice system I was interested in. Am going to Australia and NZ in the winter and I hear the smoking police are pretty hot over there- not to mention sky high prices for the real thing!


----------



## Pazcat

OK, well bare with me and I'll get back to you with some hopefully good info and even try and explain the Oz regulations if I can.


----------



## Pazcat

Ahh my PC crashed and I lost a whole reply, I'll try again.

Firstly well done on wanting to give up as it's not easy, the way I see it is anything that helps a person quit is a good thing.

Right, the basic concept of an ecig is you have a battery which supplies the voltage to a cartridge that is filled with e juice(nicotine juice or non nicotine if you want). The battery essentially steams the juice and you are left with the vapour which is what you inhale as opposed to smoke. It's little more than water vapour with nicotine in it. Much safer for you and all around you.

The reason the expensive kits are better comes down to the voltage, more voltage equals a better hit(for lack of a better term). A better battery is always going to deliver better results, plus you then buy your own juice which is flavoured and at what strength you prefer and are generally better quality to the premade disposable things you can buy.

As far as Menorca goes I have found one shop there but there must be more, surely?
Vinirette Mallorca
It's the last shop on the list, in Mahon? I have no idea of the geography there so if I'm wrong sorry.

There are loads of specialist stores in Spain, I'm looking forward to finding a few in Alicante as they are banned in Belgium to a point.
The best thing to do will be to find a local store a ask them to show you a few different things and explain it all for you.

I get most of my stuff online and a few places will do free EU delivery so for things like cartridges and juice so delivery costs can be minimal but a good store would cut it out all together.

For me I started with a kit which was reasonably good but I have recently upgraded to a Vision Spinner and the difference is huge, I can't recommend it enough. In fact I'm going to get another as a spare. This is like the set up I have at the moment... http://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/fo...btanked-pyrex-glass-tanks-20121221_061420.jpg

There is also another brand called the "Ego Twist" which I believe is essentially the same thing and is often recommended.

You can get the Vision and Ego batteries for a little over 20 quid... http://www.ukecigcabin.com/category/vision spinner, joyetech twist
But then you have to buy the accessories for it and personally I would recommend getting a kit if you can afford a bit more.
Advanced Electronic Cigarette Kits

It might seem a bit of an expense at first but really all you have to buy from then on is juice and cartridges and it is far less expensive than packets of **** and better for you.

The cartridges are also refillable and if you are up to it they can be cleaned, dried and reused. 

If you have any specific questions I can try and answer them for you.

The Australian thing is a bit silly if you ask me, basically while there are shops that can sell ecigs the nicotine juice is illegal for anyone to sell.
However it isn't illegal to own the juice so you are allowed to import it hence why it is more expensive. My advice would be to take a few bottles with you, customs shouldn't give you much trouble provided it's not in your hand luggage.


----------



## JaneyO

Thank you very much, great info, appreciate the trouble. The store in Mahon is the other end of the island but do-able,(its a very small island!) You say 'stores' what sort of stores might sell these, I asked in the tabac they said go to the farmacia but he wasn't much help! We don't have any big name stores like Corte Ingles here, I wish. Very useful info on the links about what I might need, wondered how long a 100ml bottle might last a 20 a day ultra lites smoker like me? Thanks again0 and for the Oz info, as you say- crazy.


----------



## Pazcat

The stores are generally just for ecigs only and specialise in all the accessories and flavours so really they are the experts in the industry.
Big chain stores like Corte Ingles or anything else aren't really the right type of place and if they did stock any I would probably avoid it.

The amount of juice per day is variable but I find anywhere from 3-6 ml a day is what I go through. A hundred ml bottle should last a month, maybe more for me.


----------



## JaneyO

Pazcat said:


> The stores are generally just for ecigs only and specialise in all the accessories and flavours so really they are the experts in the industry.
> Big chain stores like Corte Ingles or anything else aren't really the right type of place and if they did stock any I would probably avoid it.
> 
> The amount of juice per day is variable but I find anywhere from 3-6 ml a day is what I go through. A hundred ml bottle should last a month, maybe more for me.


Thanks again. It seems a bit mind boggling but am determined to crack it, will be off to Mahon as soon as the fiestas are over= don't you just love Spain!


----------



## passiflora

You ever considered hypnosis? I've been hypnotised to stop smoking and stopped immediately, 30 odd years ago. Also recently used hypnosis for weight loss and again, terrific results. You need to find a good 'un though!


----------



## JaneyO

passiflora said:


> You ever considered hypnosis? I've been hypnotised to stop smoking and stopped immediately, 30 odd years ago. Also recently used hypnosis for weight loss and again, terrific results. You need to find a good 'un though!


That's a thought. I did try it just before we moved here and it definitely did something to me, I hated the smell of other people who smoked! Maybe a few more sessions would have done the trick. Will see if there is a good one one our small island. Thanks.


----------



## fergie

I tried these electronic 'vapour' cigs. I bought a kit which came with plug in charger. You have to put liquid into the vapourizer, there are various flavours to chose from,ie vanilla, toffee, fruit flavours, and each flavour comes in varying strengths of nicotine, so you can wean yourself down.
A Spanish company produce the vapourizer, I think based in Valencia, You could contact them and ask if they would deliver to Menorca. 
solovapor.es
They deliver free in mainland Spain. I was doing very well with these ecigs, but I have to shamefully admit that I started buying the real ones again, due to very high stress levels at the moment. I will try them again.


----------



## JaneyO

fergie said:


> I tried these electronic 'vapour' cigs. I bought a kit which came with plug in charger. You have to put liquid into the vapourizer, there are various flavours to chose from,ie vanilla, toffee, fruit flavours, and each flavour comes in varying strengths of nicotine, so you can wean yourself down.
> A Spanish company produce the vapourizer, I think based in Valencia, You could contact them and ask if they would deliver to Menorca.
> solovapor.es
> They deliver free in mainland Spain. I was doing very well with these ecigs, but I have to shamefully admit that I started buying the real ones again, due to very high stress levels at the moment. I will try them again.


Thanks, had a look at that site looks complicated! They do deliver free though, even here. Will have to investigate further. Really wanted something that looks and feels like the real thing, tried the tar filters- scary!- but gave up on them cos I didn't like the mouth piece. Hope the stress improves soon!


----------



## Pazcat

How tied are you to something that looks the same?
Is colour important?
This is a highly regarded model and there are numerous colours available. The link below explains the type a bit better.
About the KR-808 E-Cigarette - Vapegrl

For me I like it to be as different as possible to detach me from real smokes, so the more different it looks the better.
Same with the flavours, I like them to have a different taste. Vanilla is good and one called RY-4 is great.


----------



## passiflora

JaneyO said:


> That's a thought. I did try it just before we moved here and it definitely did something to me, I hated the smell of other people who smoked! Maybe a few more sessions would have done the trick. Will see if there is a good one one our small island. Thanks.


There are hypnotists who give a guarantee you will give up with one session. Don't know if there are any where you are though.


----------



## Pazcat

That's a pretty bold claim, I hope they offer double your money back or something.
My Mum has been 'Hypnotised' at least twice for quitting smoking and again as some sort of weight loss thing.
None of which worked.


----------



## silverbatch

There is a Spanish site that I use that Im sure deliver to Menorca called smoke-ecigs net
They only stock an e juice called hangsten and after much trial and error I can really reccomend this product (some of the other makes I have tried are disgusting). Whoever you decide to try I am sure you wont regret making the change, I smoked 30 per day for 40 years but have not had a single *** in 3 months since using my e cig, just wish I had tried them sooner.


----------



## JaneyO

silverbatch said:


> There is a Spanish site that I use that Im sure deliver to Menorca called smoke-ecigs net
> They only stock an e juice called hangsten and after much trial and error I can really reccomend this product (some of the other makes I have tried are disgusting). Whoever you decide to try I am sure you wont regret making the change, I smoked 30 per day for 40 years but have not had a single *** in 3 months since using my e cig, just wish I had tried them sooner.


Thanks, will check it out!


----------



## JaneyO

Is that definitely a Spanish site when I went to look for it it looks American, priced in dollars and my Macafee security said it was a risky site- not sure I was in the right place. Does look like what I'm after from what I saw though, any more info would be appreciated thanks


----------



## silverbatch

JaneyO said:


> Is that definitely a Spanish site when I went to look for it it looks American, priced in dollars and my Macafee security said it was a risky site- not sure I was in the right place. Does look like what I'm after from what I saw though, any more info would be appreciated thanks



Definately a Spanish site, I must have given you the wrong adress sorry
Home


----------



## silverbatch

If you click on home it takes you to the right site, I just checked, let me know what you think


----------



## JaneyO

silverbatch said:


> If you click on home it takes you to the right site, I just checked, let me know what you think


Yes! Thank you so much, that looks pretty good. It doesn't mention postage costs so I need to work out how much liquid I might need and order enough. Realistically how many packs do you find a bottle replaces, I smoke 20-25 ultra lites a day, shame on me! Really want to crack this for health reasons and I am travelling to Oz and NZ later in the year you can only take 4 packs with you and they cost about 20euros a pack out there - ouch! Thanks again for the info!


----------



## Stravinsky

silverbatch said:


> There is a Spanish site that I use that Im sure deliver to Menorca called smoke-ecigs net
> They only stock an e juice called hangsten and after much trial and error I can really reccomend this product (some of the other makes I have tried are disgusting). Whoever you decide to try I am sure you wont regret making the change, I smoked 30 per day for 40 years but have not had a single *** in 3 months since using my e cig, just wish I had tried them sooner.



Is there any reason why you are on another ex pat site then asking everyone if it is possible to buy ecigs in Spain?


----------



## JaneyO

Stravinsky said:


> Is there any reason why you are on another ex pat site then asking everyone if it is possible to buy ecigs in Spain?


It was me asking if it was possible to buy e cigs in Spain as I haven't had much luck finding what I want locally. I am grateful for the replies on here as I really want to kick the habit, it is a bit of a minefield and recommendations are helpful from other users. I'm not on any other expat sites as far as I know.


----------



## Stravinsky

JaneyO said:


> It was me asking if it was possible to buy e cigs in Spain as I haven't had much luck finding what I want locally. I am grateful for the replies on here as I really want to kick the habit, it is a bit of a minefield and recommendations are helpful from other users. I'm not on any other expat sites as far as I know.


No, it was ANOTHER ex pat site that silverbatch was asking the question, to which he has already given the answer on THIS site


----------



## xabiaxica

Stravinsky said:


> No, it was ANOTHER ex pat site that silverbatch was asking the question, to which he has already given the answer on THIS site


:clap2:

sprung...............


----------



## stevesainty

Stravinsky said:


> No, it was ANOTHER ex pat site that silverbatch was asking the question, to which he has already given the answer on THIS site


At least *two* other sites under different user names. 

I think she is just trying to get free advertising for her product.


----------



## JaneyO

stevesainty said:


> At least *two* other sites under different user names.
> 
> I think she is just trying to get free advertising for her product.


Well that's backfired then - if people are that devious I wouldn't like to trust them with my money or my credit card details, thanks for the heads up everyone!


----------



## crookesey

My wife is as addicted to the electric cigarettes as she was to the regular ones, if she runs out of the electric re-fills she simply goes back on regular cigarettes. What I have noticed is that when she's on the electric version she has two or three inhales and then puts it down, unlike a regular cigarette that she would smoke until finished.

I suppose that the electric cigarettes are not as harmful as regular cigarettes, they are a hell of a lot cheaper, but IMHO are not a way to stop smoking purse.


----------



## JaneyO

crookesey said:


> My wife is as addicted to the electric cigarettes as she was to the regular ones, if she runs out of the electric re-fills she simply goes back on regular cigarettes. What I have noticed is that when she's on the electric version she has two or three inhales and then puts it down, unlike a regular cigarette that she would smoke until finished.
> 
> I suppose that the electric cigarettes are not as harmful as regular cigarettes, they are a hell of a lot cheaper, but IMHO are not a way to stop smoking purse.


Thanks everyone, will google the site mentioned above. I don't expect them to be a way of giving up smoking, sadly I've given up giving up, but I would like to get just the nicotine without all the other crap and poisons, and maybe save some money!


----------



## crookesey

In the UK we have none visible tobacco sales shelves, the smoking in public places ban, the possibility of plain packaging and prices that are double of those in Spain, due to taxation. There has already been mootings that the government is considering an electric cigarette tax, which I'm surprised hasn't been already enacted. 

I hazard a guess that many regular British visitors to Spain would find an alternative destination if cheap booze and **** were not available. I can see the Spanish government only allowing the sale of electric cigarettes in Tobaccos shops, with a good amount of tax on them, if they don't ban the sales of them outright.


----------



## Pazcat

To be honest the way it's heading due to various government think tanks and planners is ecigs may only be used if they are considered a medical product which as far as I can tell you can't really consider nicotine a medicine no matter who rules it so.
Jeez, in Oz they consider it a drug and you can't sell it.

Once they finally catch up and understand these things, because lets face not many people do, least of all politicians then I have no doubt it'll be taxed accordingly. It'll be a long way off yet though.
The politics of ecigs are a long and rather tiresome business, they get bad press from everyone for no real reason other than money.

The other thing to consider though is these things can be used with zero nicotine and basically you are inhaling steam from vegetable glycerin and flavour. There is nothing harmful about it. Add nicotine to it and it's still a hell of a lot better than all the other crap you put into your lungs.


----------



## dunmovin

3 months ago I had an 11 day stay in hospital,during that time I used e-cigs that been bought in the UK. They worked....up to a point. However, that 11 days convinced me that I could stop. I went to the local GP and he gave me Champix tablets, which are not cheap, but cheaper than my 40 a day habit. (Champix for 14 days costs 68 euros..cigs for 14 days cost about 168 euros)

Happily it's working well and I should be off the tablets soon as well.


----------



## mrypg9

Janey, is there a Carrefour near you? I noticed that in the Estepona Carrefour there is a stand promoting and selling electronic cigarettes.


----------



## crookesey

JaneyO said:


> Thanks everyone, will google the site mentioned above. I don't expect them to be a way of giving up smoking, sadly I've given up giving up, but I would like to get just the nicotine without all the other crap and poisons, and maybe save some money!


Just a thought, at my gun club (we shoot metal birds and small mammal targets in a wood before anyone asks) smoking has been banned other than in the car park because of the risk of fire. A lot of the guys carry a see through container on a neck strap, it contains a liquid/liquids and has a breath in nozzle, I understand that they re-fill them thereselves, when they exhale steam come out of their mouths as with the electric cigarette. I should be there next week so will find out more if I can.


----------



## xabiaxica

crookesey said:


> Just a thought, at my gun club (we shoot metal birds and small mammal targets in a wood before anyone asks) smoking has been banned other than in the car park because of the risk of fire. A lot of the guys carry a see through container on a neck strap, it contains a liquid/liquids and has a breath in nozzle, I understand that they re-fill them thereselves, when they exhale steam come out of their mouths as with the electric cigarette. I should be there next week so will find out more if I can.


they're like portable hookahs/hubbly bubbly pipes/kachimbas

I know quite a few people here who use them - you can use them with or without nicotine


----------



## JaneyO

mrypg9 said:


> Janey, is there a Carrefour near you? I noticed that in the Estepona Carrefour there is a stand promoting and selling electronic cigarettes.


Carrefour- Oh I wish! No big stores allowed here, might be competion for the mafia who run the island! Great excitement when we got a small Mercadona recently, how sad are we? Thanks for the thought though!


----------



## JaneyO

Pazcat said:


> To be honest the way it's heading due to various government think tanks and planners is ecigs may only be used if they are considered a medical product which as far as I can tell you can't really consider nicotine a medicine no matter who rules it so.
> Jeez, in Oz they consider it a drug and you can't sell it.
> 
> Once they finally catch up and understand these things, because lets face not many people do, least of all politicians then I have no doubt it'll be taxed accordingly. It'll be a long way off yet though.
> The politics of ecigs are a long and rather tiresome business, they get bad press from everyone for no real reason other than money.
> 
> The other thing to consider though is these things can be used with zero nicotine and basically you are inhaling steam from vegetable glycerin and flavour. There is nothing harmful about it. Add nicotine to it and it's still a hell of a lot better than all the other crap you put into your lungs.


I just can't understand what all the fuss is about, I would have thought the Health Police would be falling over themselves to encourage people like me to at least stop inhaling all the other nasty stuff in real tobacco. Call me suspicious if you will but could it possibly be the potential loss of revenue for the Government and the tobacco companies that is behind all this righteous hand wringing about ecig 'health worries' ????


----------



## Pazcat

I think you have mostly hit the nail on the head, if governments had peoples best interest as their priority then even as a smoker you have to question why they are still legal in the first place. In all honesty they don't want people to quit smoking as it funds our hospitals and pensions.

Basically everyone in the industry is losing money to ecigs, the tobacco companies, pharma companies and the government and it can be argued that all 3 line each others pockets so until they can all find a way to profit from it then lets kill it with fire.


----------



## crookesey

I'm informed by my son and his mates that some of the rolling tobacco and cigarettes on sale in various establishments in the UK has never seen a legitimate production line. When my wife and I smoked we brought back from Spain enough legitimate cigarettes to last us until our next trip. I was recently queuing at a large Tesco's Customer Services Dept that also sells cigarettes, they didn't have one customer for cigarettes during my circa 10 minutes wait.

I wonder if the e-cig is the final nail in the coffin of the tobacco barons, as an ex smoker I'm just a spectator, but still can't believe that folk will pay £3.00 + for a pint and then go outside for a *** when e-cigs are available.


----------



## JaneyO

silverbatch said:


> There is a Spanish site that I use that Im sure deliver to Menorca called smoke-ecigs net
> They only stock an e juice called hangsten and after much trial and error I can really reccomend this product (some of the other makes I have tried are disgusting). Whoever you decide to try I am sure you wont regret making the change, I smoked 30 per day for 40 years but have not had a single *** in 3 months since using my e cig, just wish I had tried them sooner.


An update! First of all thanks to everyone who replied to my original query. I am happy to report I got an E cig and all the kit - an E-go as it happens- and have been cigarette free for 2 months! As I've prevously tried everything to give up I am delighted as are my family Very happy with the e cig and no wish to go back to the real thing - ever. Started off with a kit that looked like the real thing but soon discovered the others work better and for anyone thinking of trying it don't start off with a liquid with too low a nicotine level or it won't satisy. SPent a month in Australia and New Zealand nowhere to smoke over there they are really tough so the e cig saved my life- well at least my holiday! The NZ health authorities are the first in the world to say the e cigs are safe to use, I cannot understand all these Governments being against the use of e cigs- surely they are better than real smoking for health and if they can get a hardened smoker like me to give up they should be promoting them. Of course, there's the tax revenue issue.......! Now I hear Spain is trying to ban the use of e cigs in public places, IMO this is completely crazy- have these do gooders ever been serious nicotine addicts they don't know what they are talking about. I can testify to the improvement in my health - not to mention my pocket- since I swapped. How can we convince these idiots to think again- any petitions out there?


----------



## Pesky Wesky

JaneyO said:


> An update! First of all thanks to everyone who replied to my original query. I am happy to report I got an E cig and all the kit - an E-go as it happens- and have been cigarette free for 2 months! As I've prevously tried everything to give up I am delighted as are my family Very happy with the e cig and no wish to go back to the real thing - ever. Started off with a kit that looked like the real thing but soon discovered the others work better and for anyone thinking of trying it don't start off with a liquid with too low a nicotine level or it won't satisy. SPent a month in Australia and New Zealand nowhere to smoke over there they are really tough so the e cig saved my life- well at least my holiday! The NZ health authorities are the first in the world to say the e cigs are safe to use, I cannot understand all these Governments being against the use of e cigs- surely they are better than real smoking for health and if they can get a hardened smoker like me to give up they should be promoting them. Of course, there's the tax revenue issue.......! Now I hear Spain is trying to ban the use of e cigs in public places, IMO this is completely crazy- have these do gooders ever been serious nicotine addicts they don't know what they are talking about. I can testify to the improvement in my health - not to mention my pocket- since I swapped. How can we convince these idiots to think again- any petitions out there?


What they are debating at the moment is if ecigs should have the same restrictions as tobacco ie no "smoking" in public places etc.


----------



## JaneyO

Pesky Wesky said:


> What they are debating at the moment is if ecigs should have the same restrictions as tobacco ie no "smoking" in public places etc.


That is the point. Smoking tobacco produces smoke- smelly and containing harmful substances, bad for asthmatics etc etc, no issues with that at all, don't inflict harmful stuff on others is a perfectly acceptable point of view. As research shows 'vaping' as it is called produces nothing but water vapour- no smell no harmful chemicals- why ban it? We all exhale water vapour, I suggest a total ban on exhaling in public, breath is full of bacteria and harmful viruses, - and don't get me started on halitosis!


----------



## Agapito

JaneyO said:


> An update! I am happy to report I got an E cig and all the kit - an E-go as it happens- and have been cigarette free for 2 months!


Hi JaneyO
Many congratulations. To be free from cigarettes for two months is a real accomplishment. I hope your health continues to improve and you feel the benefits.

I am going to buy one of these kits for my husband for Christmas (as a surprise). He will be more than surprised to find out he is going to give up smoking!!

If you don’t mind saying, what level of nicotine would you recommend for someone who smokes 30 a day and what kit did you buy?


----------



## Erick22

whatever site, however I've just noticed that they are the only cigarettes which one can smoking under the shower


----------



## Lolito

Oh well, my update is this:

After trying Zyban and Champix, I went for the e-cig (Essenz). Both me and my partner, and we were surprised as we suddenly stopped smoking, that was on 30th October, since then, we just do the 'vapeo'. 

We started with 18mg which is the highest doses (they say 18mg is the equivalent of those that smoke over 30 a day), and after a few weeks, we thought to cut down to 12mg. It is fine now, but we are planning to cut down to 6mg in a couple of months' time. 

It is pity that they want to stop them being used in public places, as they don't 'smell' or anything like that, it is just vapour, but hey! never mind. 

I would highly recommend them as it is very cheap too. 3.90 for a small bottle and it lasts well over a week, instead of 4.50 daily! 

My favourite essence is Aniseed!

The best thing so far is that I AM NOT COUGHING ANYMORE!!!


----------



## JaneyO

Agapito said:


> Hi JaneyO
> Many congratulations. To be free from cigarettes for two months is a real accomplishment. I hope your health continues to improve and you feel the benefits.
> 
> I am going to buy one of these kits for my husband for Christmas (as a surprise). He will be more than surprised to find out he is going to give up smoking!!
> 
> If you don’t mind saying, what level of nicotine would you recommend for someone who smokes 30 a day and what kit did you buy?


I'm sure he'll be delighted!! I have settled on the E-go C4 there is a C5 as well. I bought a kit that looked like a normal ciggie but found the batteries just weren't up to it, Ok for the occasional smoker maybe but not for the real addict. The E-Go was recommended on here and I tried a friend's, am more than happy with it, I have 2 kits so I can keep a spare battery charged but I find one last pretty much a whole day. A 30 a day smoker would need 18mg nicotine juice at least - there is one site in Spain that sells 24mg liquid online. Tobacco flaviour is probably best to start with you can get liquids online that match various brands of ciggies and even cigar and pipe flavours. WHen I first got it I used it in the daytime and 'treated' myself to a real ciggie morning and evening for a week or two but as I got used to the ecig I began to find I didn't actually like the real ones so just stopped. Apart from the health benefits and the money I love the freedom, my life doesn't revolve around where and when I can next have a cigarette- sad I know! I'm still mostly on 18mg but I plan to cut down the nicotine level gradually, I think it is the best way of giving up completely and I really dont understand why the powers that be are so against them. Really wish your husband lots of luck


----------



## Agapito

JaneyO said:


> , I think it is the best way of giving up completely and I really dont understand why the powers that be are so against them. Really wish your husband lots of luck


Many thanks for the information and good wishes.

As you say, the freedom of not looking where you can next have a cigarette will also be nice for me. I completely understand that the pleasure of going out for a meal or a few drinks does involve having a cigarette for smokers and I am always conscious of the fact when it is difficult. 

I'm also looking forward to having clean windows! Hubby usually has his cigarettes in his study and my cleaning cloths turn brown after use. If this is how smoking affects the windows I worry so much about what happens to his lungs.


----------



## bob_bob

Popcorn Lung: A Dangerous Risk of Flavored E-Cigarettes | American Lung Association


----------



## Pazcat

danel321 said:


> I recommend you to order in bulk or DYI your own liquids, this will save you some money i would recommend Nicorex , i use their e-liquids daily and are very pleased, good flavours with good quality, what more can you ask for!


/SNIP/



> Popcorn Lung: A Dangerous Risk of Flavored E-Cigarettes | American Lung Association


Vaping Causes 'Popcorn Lung'

Mostly fake news.


> _The 2015 research from Harvard omitted comparison to a far larger and more established control group of smokers when asserting concerns about diacetyl, popcorn lung, and e-cigarettes. Prior research into tobacco cigarettes (which contain measurably higher levels of diacetyl and are more commonly used than e-cigarettes) determined that smoking is not a risk factor for popcorn lung, so the lower concentrations of diacetyl in e-cigarette juices are not likely a risk factor in popcorn lung._


Smokers' Lungs Pictures | Smokers Lungs


----------

